# Need help with Goodyear Wingfoot age determination  (How old is this Bike????)



## Dapilot (Sep 2, 2010)

I've recently found a Goodyear Wingfoot girls bike serial # 9728K.  I feel reasonably sure it was built by Colson around 1937.  The saddle has a compartment on the back side that is held closed with a witha leather strap and a small latch, the fender braces are all flat.  It Appears to be in pretty good shape except for the spray can paint job.  Is there and an original paint scheme that can be found for a restoration job? Are there any Serial Number Charts?


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 2, 2010)

Correct, it is Colson made.  PM sent.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently bought a sweet frame frm a member here, and in addition to the serial #, there's a seperate stamping, "F7", which from what I've learned is 1937. 


It's the blue one. Behind it is a shorter wheelbase version I've had for a few years. It took some sanding to find it, but there's a K9 perpendicular to the serial #. (1939) Your bike looks almost the same as this Vassar badged bike. 


 Right now it's in storage, but I'd bet there's a stamp with a letter followed by a 7 on it.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep! That definitely is a Colson built bike. Just like Adam mentioned, the serial number is pretty easy to determine date usually. Hey! That 37 tall frame looks mighty familiar. Right after I sold you the 37 I stubbled upon another 37 Colson Commander tall frame. From one blue 37 to another. This one was completely freaky! Never thought in my wildest dreams this would ever come up.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2010)

those bars look like it has the rare battery tube setup. I  havent seen those in a while..


----------

